# The coolest...



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Im very new at learning the whole saltwater industry but i was wondering in your opinion; what is the coolest coral out there. Something unique or interesting about it that makes it your favorite.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I like brain coral, just for the look of it  even though i'm a fw kind of guy


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

i love pumping xenia. and mushroom coral.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I like acropa (sp?) or elegance coral.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

pink birds nest corals... most acro's, turbinaria


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I like Blue Moon & Blue Rose coral.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm partial to zoanthids and toadstool corals


----------

